
Murdered body found after tree ‘unusual for the area’ grew from seed in stomach - Osiris30
https://www.msn.com/en-gb/news/world/murdered-mans-body-found-after-tree-unusual-for-the-area-grew-from-seed-in-his-stomach/ar-BBNACEq?ocid=sf
======
leroy_masochist
Was a bit disappointed that the article didn't have a picture of the actual
tree.

------
artur_makly
This reminds me of this brilliant startup:
[https://www.capsulamundi.it/en/](https://www.capsulamundi.it/en/)

The copywriting is hysterical: "I love you grandma!" "Wow how've big you've
grown!"

------
pvaldes
I find a strange certainty in the stomach theory repeated all around the
article.

Why in the stomach? How can they discard that the fig was in a pocket or a bag
or was just planted by somebody later to mark the area?

~~~
nyc111
I agree. This sounds like a publicity ploy. According to Wikipedia "Ficus
carica is dispersed by birds and mammals that scatter their seeds in
droppings." How do they know that the seed was not brought there by a bird?
Did they check the age of the tree? Does it match the date of the incident? I
wrote to CMP [http://www.cmp-cyprus.org/](http://www.cmp-cyprus.org/) let's if
they answer. I could not find a press release on their site about this
subject.

------
chrisacky
The headline sounds like the plot from Speaker for Dead (Orson Scott from
Ender's series).

~~~
muxator
Thought the same!

------
roryisok
Reminds me of a local story - a 200 year old tree fell in a storm and pulled
up a 1000 year old murder victim as the roots had grown through his corpse

~~~
umvi
And how the heck can they determine a 1000 year old skeleton is a murder
victim?

~~~
dharmon
Not sure if you are asking in earnest, but bone damage from a knife would
suggest the skeleton was from a murder victim.

They can tell skeletons significantly older than 1000 years were from someone,
for example, killed by a tiger, due to teeth marks on bones.

~~~
dvlsg
Saw an interesting viking museum in Norway that had a skeleton of a man who
had his leg shorn off by an axe in battle. That one may be a bit more obvious
I suppose, but I suspect there's a ton you can learn from just a set of bones.

~~~
chadcmulligan
You could probably make a tv show about that, maybe call it bones :-)

------
nyc111
What a sloppy reporting! Most pictures do not have captions. They are not even
related to this case. They are stock photos from the CMP lab. The caption
under the first photo is made up "Remains and samples which were found at the
scene where Ahmet Hergune was killed" (none of the other sources use this
caption). The guy's last name is "Hergüner" not "Hergüne". Münür is his
brother not his sister.

------
elchief
So the hack is, carry packet of obscure tree seeds in your pocket if you think
you're gonna get murdered

------
JoeDaDude
For a small price, we can all donate our remains such that they feed a growing
tree:

[https://www.thelivingurn.com/](https://www.thelivingurn.com/)

~~~
dorfsmay
Why do they use cremated bodies? Doesn't cremating have an impact on the
environment? And doesn't it destroy a lot of the nutrient from the body?

Been looking for something similar, but where they just use the body as is.

~~~
gothroach
I wish that promession had come to market. The process was supposed to involve
freeze drying your remains and then mechanically disintigrating them via
vibration. The resulting powder could then be relatively quickly re-integrated
by the environment after it was buried or spread on the surface.

The idea really appealed to me, but as I recall the company never got funding
to build their first facility.

------
swingline-747
Almost the plot of _" The Fountain."_ Sadly, the tree didn't fly in space.

------
tehlike
Life finds its way. One dies, another takes its place.

Rip.

------
anon49124
So carrying crappy weed might be good if you think you're gonna get Maxwell's
Silver Hammer. Good to know.

------
dajohnson89
I can't believe MSN is still around.

~~~
SimeVidas
I can’t believe their cookie consent banner can’t be closed.

~~~
ekianjo
If you use uMatrix it does not even have a chance to appear.

~~~
NullPrefix
Philosophical question. If you don't event see the banner, because you've
spamfiltered it, does it count as accept or reject?

~~~
jrockway
Accept, because you installed software that intentionally blocks it.

~~~
y4mi
by that argument i'm a follower of jehovah's witnesses because i consciously
and willingly close the door in their face.

its definitely not a consent, no matter how you try to spin it.

~~~
jrockway
Your analogy makes no sense. You browse the web with a user agent, which acts
on behalf of you, the user. You instructed your agent to not display "this
site uses cookies" banners, which implies that you're aware of them and choose
to proceed even though the site uses cookies.

A better analogy would be you're getting arrested, and you plug your ears with
your fingers and say "LA LA LA I CAN'T HEAR YOU" and then argue that you can't
be arrested if you can't hear the people arresting you. Interesting argument,
but not how it works.

~~~
zucan
If the customer does not respond to your requests to accept your house rules
you deny them service. GDPR is quite clear that "silent agreement" does not
apply.

GDPR Recital 32, sentence 3: "Silence, pre-ticked boxes or inactivity should
not therefore constitute consent." [https://gdpr-
info.eu/recitals/no-32/](https://gdpr-info.eu/recitals/no-32/)

~~~
jrockway
How silent is installing an extension that clicks "dismiss" for you? It's like
that argument where you can't be bound by the EULA because you put your cat's
paw on the mouse and had your cat click "I agree". Good luck with that
argument.

~~~
zucan
If I install an extension that sends agrees to a website then yes, it's the
same as using a cat as a proxy, because objectively the request for consent
has been fulfilled without irregularities. It's even mentioned in sentence 2
of Recital 32, using technical measures to auto-consent is valid as long as it
is done clearly.

However uMatrix does not send agrees; in fact, it shreds most 'requests to
consent' to pieces before relaying the page to the user as a _side-effect_ of
blocking third-party cookies+scripts. So unlike the cat proxy, uMatrix will
never send a (deceitful) agreement back and the website owner never gets a
reply for his inquiry.

All a website owner gets from a uMatrix user is the wrench they threw into the
consent acquiring procedure, and I doubt that's enough to signify consent as
defined in GDPR.

GDPR Art. 4 (11) [https://gdpr-info.eu/art-4-gdpr/](https://gdpr-
info.eu/art-4-gdpr/)

    
    
      ‘consent’ of the data subject means any freely given,
      specific, informed and unambiguous indication of the data
      subject’s wishes by which he or she, by a statement or by a
      clear affirmative action, signifies agreement to the
      processing of personal data relating to him or her;

------
chrisper
Why did you remove the quotes in the title? Makes it super hard to read and
understand.

~~~
jsnell
Titles can be at most 80 characters long, and this one is currently right at
the limit. Given the number of small changes, clearly the submitter was
cutting everything they could to get to 80 characters :) If you can suggest a
rewrite, maybe the mods will change the title.

~~~
SimeVidas
“Murder victim discovered after giving birth to unusual tree”

~~~
BonesJustice
That’s some irresistible clickbait right there. Bravo!

------
mistrial9
for the mythologically less-developed, this literal scenario is in a similar
configuration to certain deep-mystery tales from various cultures and epochs.
spoiler: personal inquiry on this and other symbolic content may vary
substantially, require a lot of time, and lead to odd ideas in ordinary life

------
loa-in-backup
How is this a really unusual occurrence? I thought this was HN

~~~
dewey
If nobody would find it interesting it wouldn’t be on the front page.

